# Light up that Dreadnought



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

So, here is my sweet little Dread.

Unfortunately my Cat was thinking "Oh, it´s for me", so is it broken now.

But i´m on to build a new one.

Ok, here´s some impressions from my work. Have fun  

 






Cause i am an LED-Fanatic...........here´s something from my Terrain-W.I.P

 <---Light off..........

 <--- Light on......... and no, that´s no paint


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Dread and lights are just so damn cool!

Great idea as well to use those plastic crystal thingies to light up.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Pretty cool, Ordog. 

Our very own Galahad has some nifty glowing dreadies, too.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice! I like the lights in the legs.

Planning to illuminate the gun arm?

Can we get a look at the guts wile you're repairing it? Mine was pretty primitive, just bent leads and a battery. Yours looks a bit more in-depth


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

@hephesto

Thanks, but the Cristall is a real one, no plastics , i fond it on a shop for esoteric supply 

@Galahad 

No light in the gun. 

But if you visit my Youtube-Profil, you will see...............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzs6PX_6Ef4 <-----this 

Also there´s a testrun of the electronical LED-Controll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeVpqIxSI3I


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

that is some sweet dreadnought lighting. i like. im temted to light up mi lascannons and stuff on mi vehicles


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

At the Weekend i start maybe to build the new one. Make then some Pic´s , ok?

And with my spare-Lascannon i try now adding some red LED´s . I think is an easy job.

Maybe you can use the pic´s to make your own


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like that and LOVE the whirring assault cannon, its so cool, now all you need are some tiny bullets so you can make it very real


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, i m back from my Cave, wored an hour or so to "Laser-Up".

So heres some quick shot´s 

So...is everyone ready?...........ok....

starting without light .....



and now for the LASER.............




Not bad for a so little time, na?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah, you talked to me a about doing this.

Turned out well!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the idea looks awesome


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

awsum, just what i wanted to do


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow! :shock: 
Great work Ordog.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks.........

I´ve never ever got this positiv feedback.

Like i told Anphicar, in german board i´ve always heard 

"That´s ok, but my work is much better."

And that´s why i start to post in other Boards


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Really, you have taken thishobby to the next level.

Yeah, some people light this and that up, but you lit a crap load up, and then those litle mechanic wirly gigs for the assault cannons?

Nice!

(ready to give your secret tools up?  ) :mrgreen:


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah to be honest I've seen a few lit up 40k models, but to go and convert up the LC takes some doing and deserves the praise,
Tutorials would be great! :wink:
Edit: Got a bit carried away with the rep!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

@LongBeard

The Reputation may with you 2 :mrgreen: 

The light and the other conversions are for me the way to make my army special, cause my other skills are weak.

Maybe i build some TAU Crisissuits for a friend. If this happens, there will be some Tut´s on my site 

My new Dread is on the way 2, so maybe i make some pic´s from the work.

Would this be ok?


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> My new Dread is on the way 2, so maybe i make some pic´s from the work.
> 
> Would this be ok?


That'd be great, cheers!  
Looking forward to the pics.....


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thats great stuff ordog, you really desrve the rep.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Tomorrow my wife got a Partylite and Tupperware -Day, so is a good time to go to my "secret hideout" and make some Stuff 

I´ve got a nice idea of an Spacemarine-Backpack with an LED in it, so the exhaust-ports are illuminated. Sure looks nice on an Jump-Pack to, what do you think?

(Now i found someone who likes my stuff, is time to make something real crasy ) :cyclops:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

awsome stuff. cant wait to see the results. post pics when your done please


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Soooooooooooooooooo.................. now is Picture-Time, folks 

The Dog have some new pics for YOU annnnnnnnnnd YOU.

I made them step by step to show you, how i light up the Legs. (This time in blue, AYE)

Ok, the first pic show´s the Leg with the way for the wires....

 <---first side

 <---second side

The sinks are made with an Dremel-Tool, and a 2mm Millingshaft (sry, hope you know what i mean )

Next step is the drilling of the 3mm LED- Holes, work slow and carefull, orwise you break something. Drill betwen holdingpins for the legarmour. In the end, make shure the Lamps fit´s....

 <---Front

 <---Backside 

Next step is to soldering the LED´s together, and place them in the legs.
(A plan how to wire up the LED´s is in proceed, I will them put here, if it´s ready  )

To hold the wires in Place, i use Greenstuff. In the end the Legs should look like this.........

 <---make sure, the Greenstuff holds the wires in the right place.

Now just add the Backside of the Legs (hope you tried out, how the pieces fit with all this stuff inside  )

Now you can assemble the other Legparts in the normal way and then is time to check out your Work......

 <--- without Armour

 <---rearview with armourplates..........

For the last pic i don´t post the thumpnail, cause it would destroy the surprise. It show´s you the frontview with Armour. For me this pictur is the best, cause it look like some here in the board paint a Plasmaweapon 

Get ready..............

set..............

................Go !!

http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001702zb0.jpg


Hope you like it. Also i hope you got some ideas for your own work. nest time i show you how to build the tinlinked Laser from the first side of this tread. And it´s possibly shameless....but visit me @ Youtube ^^
(wey, everyone have to make some promotion ^^


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

class thread, loving the lascannons


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

the pic you linked to is awsum ordog, great stuff. if only i lived closer to you so you could do some of this stuff for my dreads :lol:. great stuff man


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

You know that could help you paint better, too. Use the picture of that to paint light sourcing.

But yeah man, that looks sick with the armour plateson.

Do the Dreadies eyes somehow too!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Next step is how to build the twin linked Lasers, then a "How to make the Sarcophagus-Plate " ...........if ya wan´t  



@Anphicar

I start to learn painting, if the unpaintet Model looks totaly awsome  . The only prob is, that i never can use this Dread in a "Shopfight", cause the german mailorder say "NO, never ever. Not with the spinning Cannon and the Lights, cause this is not original GW " -.-


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

omg that suks. the thng is the model itself hasnt changed shape, only what it does. and at mi local GW they have a converted Dread on the tables and they play with it.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I am lucky, i don´t play yet, but it sucks in a way i can´t explane.

The Mailorder send me 5 different answers for my question "Can i play this f**ing Dread in an offical game (like Medusa V) or must i wait in the car?"

5 Mail´s, five different answers, the go from "Is ok to play" till "No Way, this is not GW"

A close friend has a convertet Crisissuit with an LED in the Plasmaweapon, an dalso light in the head, and so on. He was not alowed to play with this Suit during Medusa V.... That´s why my work in Germany dosen´t count very much -.-


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, how about some Sarcophagus-Light´s?

Take a Sarcophagus-Plate of your choise, and a small drill. Make a small hole on each side of the small window, bevor drilling Holes the rest of the inside .

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8023/0000176fp3.jpg --First drilling

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/8617/0000178xh6.jpg --Second step.

Now use a small knife to clean out the material between the holes, till the Plate looks like this-- http://s6.bilder-hosting.de/img/NQL6Q.jpg

Now take the LED of your choice, and some Greenstuff.

You will need a LED with a flat head like this one -- http://s6.bilder-hosting.de/img/NQZ5Q.jpg

Test out, how the LED fit on the backside of the plate, before you use the Greenstuff.

After the Placing-Test put the Greenstuff around the Lamp, to hold it in place.

http://s6.bilder-hosting.de/img/NS1GM.jpg --Note: Theres no need to make the Green look good. After assemble the Dread you´ll never see it again wink.gif

And now the Test ...........

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/1868/0000187oj2.jpg --without Energy

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6305/0000188jt0.jpg --and with the Energy on 

Hope you like it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

can you put lights in my land raider so that when i open the door it looks all cool


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats awsome man - why havn't I come across this before? - how small can you get LED's and wheres the power source - I'm very tempted to add it to my =I='s psycannon.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

LED, s come across in every size.

There sol SMD-LED´s with a size of 1mm x1,5 mm.

The Battery wil be in the Backpack of the Cybot, but there will be an Tuto 2 

I took pics of every step of my work 

How´s about some Twin-linked Lasers?

We need the Dread-Sprue, and we took the Parts from the Laser.

Then a Drill with 3mm Diameter, and a save hand.

Hold the Laserparts together, and drill a hole in both of the barrels.

DON´T GLUE THEM, OK?



Now you have to build the LED-setup, like it used in the Legs.


This pic shows you the way, you have to connect the LED´s to the wire.

The following steps are similar with the assembling of the legs above.

Test the LEDs in the Lascannon, and if you sure it fit´s, use some Greenstuff to hold the wires in place, before you place the second part of the cannon.

If you ready, the LasCan should lok like this.........






Now to the fun-part 

Scotty, Energize.............



Have fun 

(Maybe I illuminate the Rocketlauncher in a next tutorial. I think the Air-Intake on the side of the Launcher would look cool in Red or Blue )


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

looks great 

good idea!!, although they are pretty small......

good luck with the rocket launcher, can't wait to see the results.

soon enough you'll have an entire dreadnought glowing!!!

great stuff ordog!


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t8PQXd4RR84 <---Again, i am ready to test the Lights. My cat is watching ................


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

After a longer break a new vid.

Now can you see, were the Batterys hide 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F9STf7SykW8 :roll:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that is pretty cool!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Presuming your model is easily recongisable as a Space Marine Dreadnought, and that its equipment is recognisable as what it is, there is no way you cannot use it in a tournament legitimately.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

I wrote a new mail to the guy´s from the Mailorder, and send them all the Links and pic´s.

Maybe i get an "Ok, go for ist"

And i must thank you all for this positv feedback


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

This is really good, i havent seen much of led work in the last few years, a nice one i saw ages ago was a dread with two sets of led's in its chest on a pulser, they were shielded like you have done with the leg armour so it was really eerie. They had made it so the light had come out of about six different places and the pulser gradually faded from the red to the blue led's. It really gave it the an organic look like it was breathing. spooky  But I gotta say the way your going with this one it looks like your going o leave it standing lol

Good luck im gonna keep watchin!


----------

